# Any 586 ride reports out there?



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I know i was a hot topic a few months ago and I think Chas was going to do the honours but didn't find one on here or google for that matter - perhaps one of you lookophiles has a link or better still the actual bike!


----------

